# InfoPath Help



## itops (Jul 26, 2012)

Im creating a form using infopath 2010 to email other users on the network we need to be able to set the email as Importance = High Priority and Sensitivity = Confidential does any one know how to do this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If no one answers with a direct method, I think you're going to have to write some code.


----------



## itops (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I know that thats why I'm posting the quest How?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See: SharePoint Roots: Add code to an InfoPath 2010 Form


----------



## itops (Jul 26, 2012)

Again I know where to go for this but I am not a programmer I have dabbled in VB but thats all if you can tell me the sort of things that should be in the code I can probably piece together the rest.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread moved to "Programing" for additional help.


----------

